# 腰に全治1ヶ月以上の重傷



## Steven2

*徳島の高校生刺傷、不審な男を確保*

９日午後１１時ごろ、徳島県三好市池田町サラダのＪＲ阿波池田駅の改札口付近で、同市内に住む県立高校３年の男子生徒（１７）が突然、背後から来た男にナイフ（刃渡り約１３・５センチ）で背中を刺された。高校生は近くの病院へ運ばれ、腰に全治１カ月以上の重傷。男は駅前でタクシーに乗り、現場から逃走した。

What does 確保 mean?

Does サラダ mean salad? Does it make sense here?
What does ＪＲ阿波 mean?
高校生は近くの病院へ運ばれ、腰に全治１カ月以上の重傷。 There is no predicate verb. What is the predicate verb of 高校生は近くの病院へ運ばれ、腰に全治１カ月以上の重傷?


----------



## Aoyama

What does 確保 mean ? (Not in the sentence cited here) As in 身柄を確保、"secure" somebody, get hold of sb., arrest.
Does サラダ mean salad? Yes.
 Does it make sense here? Not to me.
What does ＪＲ阿波[池田駅] mean? JR = Japan Rail(ways). There are probably TWO stations in 阿波池田, one being for JR line, the other one for another company. 
What is the predicate verb of 高校生は近くの病院へ*運ばれ*、腰に全治１カ月以上[が*掛かる*/*必要*(です)]の重傷?


----------



## Steven2

Aoyama said:


> What is the predicate verb of 高校生は近くの病院へ*運ばれ*、腰に全治１カ月以上[が*掛かる*/*必要*(です)]の重傷?



If you use が*掛かる, *semantically，重傷 is the subject of *掛かる, i think you should use *を*掛かる instead of *が*掛かる, but still there is no predicate verb, nominally.*腰に全治１カ月以上の重傷 is a noun phrase, not a verb.


----------



## Aoyama

全治 is the subject for me here . A complete recovery will take ... The verb is understated.


----------



## Wishfull

Steven2 said:


> Does サラダ mean salad? Does it make sense here?



No. Definitely not.
Look here.http://www.mapion.co.jp/m/34.0226188888889_133.809806944444_7/

サラダ is one of the addresses. 
I don't know why they use katakana, but precise addresses are written in Katakana in that area.

edit; the reason why katakana is here. http://qa.mapion.co.jp/qa5645847.html
It is 更田.

ＪＲ阿波池田駅 is the name of railway station.
JR=Japan Railway


----------



## Aoyama

サラダ=更田, that is a surprise ...


----------



## Flaminius

Steven2 said:


> 高校生は近くの病院へ運ばれ、腰に全治１カ月以上の重傷。 There is no predicate verb. What is the predicate verb of 高校生は近くの病院へ運ばれ、腰に全治１カ月以上の重傷?


Your question needs to be viewed in the light of who the subject (or topic) of the sentence is.  Apparently it is the injured student.  The first verb having 高校生 as the subject is 運ばれる.  The remainder is a verbless clause but the predicate verb should be understood as something to do with 高校生 and 重傷.  If you are translating the sentence into English, I suggest "has" or "be" with so-and-so waist injury.



Steven2 said:


> Aoyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the predicate verb of 高校生は近くの病院へ*運ばれ*、腰に全治１カ月以上[が*掛かる*/*必要*(です)]の重傷?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you use が*掛かる, *semantically，重傷 is the subject of *掛かる, i think you should use *を*掛かる instead of *が*掛かる, but still there is no predicate verb, nominally.*腰に全治１カ月以上の重傷 is a noun phrase, not a verb.
Click to expand...

It is not a noun phrase because 腰に provides a break point in the construction and definitely requires a verb, manifest or latent.

Speaking of かかる (usually in _hiragana_ nowadays), it governs a noun of time by _-ga_.  It is an intransitive noun.  The pretext for which the time is spent (here, 全治 or complete recovery) is expressed by an adjunct clause often headed by _-ni_.


----------



## Steven2

Flaminius said:


> Speaking of かかる (usually in _hiragana_ nowadays), it governs a noun of time by _-ga_.  It is an intransitive noun.  The pretext for which the time is spent (here, 全治 or complete recovery) is expressed by an adjunct clause often headed by _-ni_.



"Often headed by -ni"? Do you mean に全治 or 全治に?


----------



## rukiak

Steven2 said:


> Does サラダ mean salad? Does it make sense here?



Interesting information!

The name of the place "サラダ" seems to be 小字 in Japanese.
So now we Japanese understand the reason why カタカナ is used in the address.
小字 is the general term of small regions where some city or town includes.
It is not usual to use 小字 in an address, I think. Because, 小字 is only known within the local people so that even the city officers or postmen often don't know where it  means exactly.
And most of 小字 has very traditional kanji which even many of the inhabitants doesn't know. If it were written by Kanji, we may not be able to read that.


----------



## Aoyama

What about :





> the reason why katakana is here. http://qa.mapion.co.jp/qa5645847.html
> It is 更田.


?


----------

